# Suspiciously Furry



## EBDuddles (Jan 26, 2022)

They had to know what they were doing, right? Right?
Post pictures of products or branding you've encountered that are suspiciously furry here.


----------



## Faustus (Jan 26, 2022)

Let's start with the most obvious one!


----------



## Faustus (Jan 26, 2022)

Actually, even more so, this one:


----------



## Faustus (Feb 9, 2022)

Here's another I'd forgotten about:


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Feb 9, 2022)




----------



## Yakamaru (Feb 9, 2022)




----------



## Regret (Feb 9, 2022)

@Yakamaru  why did you do this?  I had completely relegated that video to a dark recess of mind, and yet you decided to bring it screaming back to the forefront.

I mean that't not even suspicously furry, but belligerently, aggressively, furry.


----------



## Judge Spear (Feb 14, 2022)

The Lactaid cow and her QUAKER.


----------



## a sleepy kitty (Mar 14, 2022)

This music video:


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Mar 30, 2022)

I think the Awooos make this highly furry.


----------



## BadRoy (Apr 2, 2022)

I don't play Fortnite, but they've dropped some hardcore furry bait (not that I'm complaining).


----------



## Faustus (May 20, 2022)

Oh Eurovision, just when I think that nothing better than Lordi can possibly come out of you, you go furry...


----------

